# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Post at 2.8

## marsonearth

Hi I'm in the process of upgrading the fence from (posts and wire) to one of (treated pine palings and cross beams).  My question is what size cross beams do i need for a spacing of 2.8metres between the posts.  Hard wood, gal, aluminum?? 
Thanks

----------


## Haveago1

May be best sticking to the standard 2400 between centres. Wherever you are getting the material from should be able to advise you on the correct sizing....Bigger than that and you may have to pay a premium for the longer (and possibly stronger) length - would that mean having to dig new holes though?

----------


## Roadhouse

Mate as Haveago says, 2.4m centres would be the key, with 4.8m rails. And I may be wrong, but woulda thought if you're using treated pine palings you would be using treated pine everything else.

----------


## marsonearth

The cross beams will be hardwood at a minimum, I'm trying to avoid digging out the posts because I am half way through concreting a mower strip that encompasses the post.  I have only just learnt that the post should have been at 2.4 when i did the fence 6 years ago.  Do you think the fence will be prone to being push over at 2.8 or do you think the cross beams will sag?

----------


## arms

> The cross beams will be hardwood at a minimum, I'm trying to avoid digging out the posts because I am half way through concreting a mower strip that encompasses the post. I have only just learnt that the post should have been at 2.4 when i did the fence 6 years ago. Do you think the fence will be prone to being push over at 2.8 or do you think the cross beams will sag?

  the trick to cross beams is that they usually span 2 openings and the joins are staggered ,this means that one span is to a degree supporting the adjacent span

----------


## Fenced Out

We have fixed an endless amounts of fences with spacings of just 2.6mt spans..sorry to say. 
If you are dedicated to testing your luck , try treated hardwood 100x50mm and have the bows facing up when erecting them.
Use treated pine paling butted not lapped as you do not want to much weight on the rails causing them to sag.
If sagging starts I suggest use an off cut of rail in the centre to prop up middle section and sit on top of your mowing strip for support. 
Best of luck!

----------

